# Storm King Mountain hwy blocked - rt 218 NY



## Ken Roberts (Oct 3, 2007)

Just got a report from Ray that New York route 218 between West Point and Cornwall-on-Hudson has been blocked by rock slides, so the road is closed until they repair it.

One of the most spectacular roads on the East coast for riding, cut into the side of Storm King Mountain, hanging over the Hudson river.

It gets blocked by rock slides every few years. And then they repair it -- but it could be closed for a long time. Look forward to hearing reports of when it's open again.

Ken


----------



## fitn217 (Feb 20, 2008)

It's open again.


----------

